# What does SAG mean ?



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

I went on a sag sponsored ride 5 years ago. And I'm going on another this september. But I'm not sure what sag means.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

saccycling said:


> I went on a sag sponsored ride 5 years ago. And I'm going on another this september. But I'm not sure what sag means.


SAG refers to the support given for a ride. Sometimes the rest stops with food, etc. are called SAG stops. The vehicles that patrol the routes to help riders are called SAG wagon.

The most feasible origin I have heard is that the hourse drawn wagons in WW1 that went from trench to trench delivering supplies were called Supply And Grub wagons or SAG wagons.

TF


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> SAG refers to the support given for a ride. Sometimes the rest stops with food, etc. are called SAG stops. The vehicles that patrol the routes to help riders are called SAG wagon.
> 
> The most feasible origin I have heard is that the hourse drawn wagons in WW1 that went from trench to trench delivering supplies were called Supply And Grub wagons or SAG wagons.
> 
> TF


 I've always hear "Support and Gear" but yours makes sense to me. Maybe TMB can provide a historian's opinion?


----------

